# Getting a car in the US



## Michal_ (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey,

I will be living in Massachusetts for several months on a J1 visa and I need to get a car. I found out on MA website that you can drive on a foreign drivers licence provided you have it translated. Is that right? 

Also - whats the best option to get a car for 5 months there? I checked rentals, but they seemed too expensive. Another option would be to lease it, but I only found leases on 24+ months. So the cheapest seems to buy a car and then sell it prior to leaving - any experience with that? Do you know what does this process entail - Id guess I have to register it and get an insurence, right.

Thank you!
Michal


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For the license, the easiest thing might be to get an "International Driving Permit" which is basically a translation of your driving license. It's only valid when presented with your home country driving license and is probably far less expensive than a certified translation would be. 

As far as buying a used car, that is probably an option, but insurance will be mandatory and Massachusetts has a reputation for having expensive insurance rates. If you're on a J-1 you should probably look to various student/university sources for finding where to find a used vehicle. Lots of traffic in used cars on most university campuses though you're pretty much on your own for determining the condition of the car.


----------



## Michal_ (Mar 9, 2020)

Bevdeforges said:


> For the license, the easiest thing might be to get an "International Driving Permit" which is basically a translation of your driving license. It's only valid when presented with your home country driving license and is probably far less expensive than a certified translation would be.
> 
> As far as buying a used car, that is probably an option, but insurance will be mandatory and Massachusetts has a reputation for having expensive insurance rates. If you're on a J-1 you should probably look to various student/university sources for finding where to find a used vehicle. Lots of traffic in used cars on most university campuses though you're pretty much on your own for determining the condition of the car.


Thank you, I found the IDP info so that's what I will do. 

About the car - I checked some car insurance companies, but was not able to get an offer for 6m car insurance. Any ideas how much it can be for a 4k USD 15yo Toyota? And thanks about the info about university, as I found out they offer 25 percent discount on rented cars for employees, so thats good. Though couldnt find any info about used cars for sale there (Umass Boston).

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Michal_ said:


> Thank you, I found the IDP info so that's what I will do.
> 
> About the car - I checked some car insurance companies, but was not able to get an offer for 6m car insurance. Any ideas how much it can be for a 4k USD 15yo Toyota? And thanks about the info about university, as I found out they offer 25 percent discount on rented cars for employees, so thats good. Though couldnt find any info about used cars for sale there (Umass Boston).
> 
> Again, thanks for the help.


At UMass Boston there will be lots of local bulletin boards with stuff advertised for sale. Possibly also an online university site for displaying small ads for rooms, cars, furniture and whatever else. 

It has been AGES since I last was in the market for car insurance anywhere in the US - but there may be some deals to be had if you're associated with the university. Again, ask around as soon as you get there.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can get insurance without mentioning that it will only be for a couple of months, and pay the fees on a monthly basis. By the time you are leaving the country again, cancel your insurance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

J1 means you are considered a "resident". An International License is nothing but a translation. Google DMV MA.
Insurance quotes are based on a number of factors such as age, driving history, make/model car, ... . Generally quotes are for one year and can be cancelled.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Michal_ said:


> Thank you, I found the IDP info so that's what I will do.
> 
> About the car - I checked some car insurance companies, but was not able to get an offer for 6m car insurance. Any ideas how much it can be for a 4k USD 15yo Toyota? And thanks about the info about university, as I found out they offer 25 percent discount on rented cars for employees, so thats good. Though couldnt find any info about used cars for sale there (Umass Boston).
> 
> Again, thanks for the help.


For a car with 4K, many Americans get only liability insurance and none on the car's value. Best value for US cAr insurance has a $500 deductible. 

Get that liability insurance but if you do get a quote for insurance on car itself, it might be smarter to avoid it and just same that amount monthly in separate account in case the car is damaged and it's your fault. If the other driver is insure and it's that driver's fault, that driver's insurance company will pay for repairs.

However, if a car is totaled, U.S. insurance policy is to pay out what they say car is worth, not what you paid for it. They'll probably say the car you paid 5IK for is worth only 2K.

Also in US, insured people do not have a right to demand that an insurance company pay to repair a car if the insurance company determines repairs exceed its estimated cost of its valors.

People who buy new cars are advised to buy "gap" insurance. As you probably know, a brand new car loses 10-20 percent of its value as soon as you leave the new car lot

If you paid $30,000 for a new car and get full insurance, and you hit gas instead of brakes and total it 30 minutes after buying that car, the insurance company may pay you only $24,000, and if you took out a loan, you still owe that difference plus you have no money to buy another car.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> For a car with 4K, many Americans get only liability insurance and none on the car's value. Best value for US cAr insurance has a $500 deductible.
> 
> Get that liability insurance but if you do get a quote for insurance on car itself, it might be smarter to avoid it and just same that amount monthly in separate account in case the car is damaged and it's your fault. If the other driver is insure and it's that driver's fault, that driver's insurance company will pay for repairs.
> 
> ...


When was the last time you shopped for vehicle coverage in the US?
OP has not come back. Who knows if he will be able to use his J1.


----------

